# nothing helps... any other suggestions?



## JDerrida (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all-First time visitor - though my problem has been going on for months now. I thought you guys might have some better idea than I do about these symptoms...For about eight months, I had steadily worsening constipation, with diarrhea on occasion. That turned into thin stools (with bright red blood some of the time). General pelvic pain, back pain as well. Some stinging when I peed. So a doctor recommended a colonoscopy last year. That came out fine (doc said I may have some hemmroids that were causing the bleeding, btu chalked the rest up to IBS-like symptoms). Months later, my urologist diagnosed me with prostatitis (enlarged). Antibiotics didn't do much, so we've been going the massage route. It seems to run in cyles, gettng a little better then getting worse again.Anyway, that's left me with continuing thin stools (usually pencil size and/or flat), sometimes constipation, some blood, and pelvic/back pain.Can all this be caused by IBS or a combination of IBS and prostatitis? The only other thing to add would be that I had a VERY bad anxiety problem most of last year that drove me to really bad insomnia for months, nearly constant headaches, etc. That has mostly subsided, but it did take a toll on my body during that time. I'm 28, btw.Still worried in KY,Josh


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

hey josh,With all the research ive done on ibs, alot of your symptons sound like ibs but theres alot of things other than ibs that have symptons close to it. But i read the anxiety part and thats a huge trigger. I know with me class would trigger anxiety and that would cause me to have a flare up with my ibs. Is that how it is for you, when your anxiety kicks in, your ibs does too? Look around the forums, im sure alot of the information will help point you in the right direction with your diagnosis.By the way, Welcome!Nicole


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello and welcome!You and I have almost the exact same symptoms/problems. I have had ibs for almost 4 years now. I had a colonscopy done about a month ago that came back normal but found internal hemoroids. Hemoroid have been an issue for years now. I had surgery back in 06 to remove 7! Its quite painful of a surgery to recover from, and now they are back







I also have urinary issues, i have to urinate alot, have trouble getting a stream going, cant urinate straight, painful and have some sort of fluid being released as I urinate. Im actually seeing a urologist tomorrow because my gastrologist thinks that my bladder issues might be what is affecting my ibs, since my urinary issues were apparent years before my ibs started. Ill find out if it is my prostate or whatever it could be. I hope they find something, it be nice to start pin pointing what is affecting me. I would try some suppositories and see how you feel with them. It would help with the bleeding and straining due to the hemroids. The hemroids can also give the perceptions theres more to push out when its really just the pressue you are feeling.


----------

